
Show HN: Create your own marketing to-do list - nniroclax
https://tactictaco.com/
======
rajdottoday
Keep getting this message:
[https://imgur.com/a/bz0lGLU](https://imgur.com/a/bz0lGLU)

~~~
nniroclax
D'oh! Total newb mistake. I'll go in and fix that. Thank you!

